# Palm Kernel Source with Cypress drivers...



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

So, I'm curious if you guys have taken the palm kernel source + patches + copied a stock config to see if you get any success with getting the modules for the touch screen driver... (you can do a make menuconfig and search through the config files too)

My ubuntu vm has a screwed up compiling configuration... (not amd64 for whatever reason) so I can't the android source I downloaded from aurora... perhaps tomorrow I'll get some quality time on the box that's hosting the vm to rebuild it...

I took the 2.6.35 kernel and patched it using the patch file - this added much of the cypress drivers into the kernel source... and copied the config from my stock palm kernel to ".config" in the linux kernel source folder to create the default config and then re-tgz'd it and uploaded it to media fire here: http://www.mediafire.com/?53fp3uxmxzm5npx

The cypress drivers appear to be here: in this area: linux-2.6.35/drivers/input/touchscreen in this directory structure... it's also interesting that the drivers appear to be copyrighted by HTC... (in the comments for the source)

I can't guarantee this is meaningful... and has probably been tried by others already... but since there hasn't been alot of shared information, I can't tell what's been tried and what hasn't been tried.

And like several others on here, I could care less about the bounty for it... I just want an operational version of android on my touchpad... and if I can help in anyway way, I'm all for that...

(btw, have you guys checked out the youtube video with someone from cypress giving a demonstration of the "TrueTouch" multi-touch touchscreen sensor used by HP in the touchpad? They claim that this screen can read up to 10 simultaneous touchpoints at a time... and they demonstrate 6 at a time in the video)

Anyway, hopefully this helps.


----------



## bedalus (Aug 26, 2011)

I think you should join the #touchdroid chatroom on the irc and see anyone else has attempted this approach


----------

